# Tony Stewart Hits, Kills Walking Driver on Sprint-Car Track



## ebfitness (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.sportingnews.com/nascar/...nvestigation-new-york-watkins-glen-kevin-ward


----------



## SFW (Aug 10, 2014)

man i saw that. kid should of just stayed in the car.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 10, 2014)

I saw this video and it's pretty damning. I mean that's mmanslaughter at least.  We was trying to spray  the dude but he was too close. 
Simply reckless behavior by a fella that's known for his recklessness. I bet he's done after the fallout of this


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 10, 2014)

Fuck that. The guy was in a black firesuit in the middle of the track.  He deserved it for being stupid.


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 10, 2014)

This is a tough one. He should have stayed in the car. But I would think tony should have seen him. He's ginna be in trouble


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 10, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I saw this video and it's pretty damning. I mean that's mmanslaughter at least.  We was trying to spray  the dude but he was too close.
> Simply reckless behavior by a fella that's known for his recklessness. I bet he's done after the fallout of this



This...  Whether he meant to run the guy over or not, his actions behind the wheel look to be the reason he was run over.  The guy was killed.  He's toast


----------

